# Rear Catalytic Converter install time and scrap value...



## Codigin (Sep 24, 2008)

How long will it generally take to install a rear catalytic converter on my 2000Nissan Sentra?

Also, what can I expect to get for the old one from a scrap metal place? Or will some local garages also be willing to buy it?

Thanks!


----------

